# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Первая детская любовь, никак не могу забыть.

## Таня М

Харе Кришна!

Сразу начну с описания ситуации. С первого класса была очень влюблена в одного мальчика. B детстве мне казалось что безответно, но уже во взрослом возрасте выяснилось что он тоже был в меня влюблён вообще ещё с детского сада. Понимаю что это всё может звучать смешно, но чувства были действительно очень сильные. 
Случилось так что в 7 классе я с родителями переехала заграницу. И с тех пор мы с ним больше не виделись вплоть до моего первого приезда на родину, в 26 лет. Мы виделись только один раз, просто пообщались как старые одноклассники. После этого он мне написал, что после того как я уехала в 7 классе, ему очень тяжело было меня забыть и я ему снилась примерно раз в год, вплоть до нынешнего момента. Хотя он уже обо мне и не думал особо во взрослом возрасте, но я продолжала ему сниться.
Самое интересное что та же ситуация и у меня. Он мне периодически снился с тех пор как я уехала. Даже когда я вышла замуж, была счастлива в браке, он мне продолжал сниться. И во сне такое счастье, такой трепет, просто до слёз. 
А сны примерно одинаковые всегда (и у него такие же). Мы с ним сталкиваемся где-то в компании друзей или одноклассников, и всё никак не можем друг к другу подойти, что-то постоянно мешает. Он какбы от меня ускользаяет постоянно.
После нашей последней встречи я о нём всё чаще думаю, те детские чувства никуда не делись. Я давно в разводе и он не женат, но нас разделяют тысячи километров, разные государства и т.д. 
Мне интересно, может вы бы мне смогли обьяснить сам феномен, что это такое? почему такая нелепая ситуация? столько чувств и нежности, но жизнь нас постоянно разлучает. И почему с детства и ему и мне снятся эти сны?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Татьяна. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Позвольте я отвечу Вам 2 или 3 марта. Причина в некоторых обстоятельствах. Извините.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Татьяна. Спасибо Вам за вопрос.  Все, что Вы описали,  является феноменом  кармы – причинно следственного механизма этого мира. 

В Бхагавад Гите 13. 22.  говорится: “ Так живое существо, оказавшееся в материальном мире, следует дорогами жизни и наслаждается тремя гунами природы. Оно соприкасается с материей и в результате встречается с добром и злом в разных формах жизни. “   

Таким образом,  душа, попадая в этот мир, может проживать здесь  долгое время, меняя различные тела и путешествуя по всей Вселенной. И в этих своих путешествиях и перевоплощениях она встречается с другими душами, заводит отношения, на какое-то время соединяется,  проживает вместе несколько жизней, а потом расстается навсегда. Где – то отношения  порождают сильную привязанность и продолжаются несколько жизней подряд.  Долгое время проживания в этом мире, многие перевоплощения – значительно обуславливают   живое существо (душу) и оно начинает очень серьезно относиться ко всем событиям этого мира. Оно буквально очень глубоко, “с головой” погружается во все эти переплетения судеб и событий этого мира. Это самозабвенное состояние называется майей – полным забвением своей изначальной вечной духовной природы. Шрила Прабхупада указывает в комментарии к этому стиху что  ”Причиной тому его привязанность к материальному существованию .“ 

Итак, причиной существования в этом мире и,  соответственно причиной всех событий  и отношений, является забвение своей изначальной природы и привязанность к этому материальному существованию.  Причем все, что происходит в этом мире, живое существо начинает принимать, как очень серьезные и важные события,  хотя в действительности, это может являться всего – лишь небольшим фрагментом на долгом  пути путешествия в этом материальном мире.

И далее. Где – то в одной из жизней одна душа, путешествующая в теле женщины, встречается с другой так же путешествующей душой в теле мужчины. Знакомство, отношения, связь, семья, жизнь вместе – сильная привязанность, чувства. И в результате – следующая жизнь тоже вместе и опять – встреча, связь и т. д. Таким образом, Вселенная, исполняя сильное желание мужчины и женщины, позволяет им снова и снова  из жизни в жизнь быть вместе и продолжать проявлять свою привязанность и чувства.  

Это бывает очень заметно, примерно как в Вашем случае Татьяна – знакомятся и влюбляются, еще будучи детьми и потом часто  до конца жизни остаются вместе. Все вокруг могут удивляться, но это всего лишь продолжение отношений, начатых в прошлых жизнях.  Так это происходит и, хотя, мы можем что – то здесь объяснить, однако, до конца понять все эти хитросплетения кармы не может никто, кроме самого Господа. Слишком все запутывается и переплетается за много лет и много  жизней.

Можно еще добавить, что такие отношения  между партнерами могут, как улучшаться, так и ухудшаться. Если происходит ухудшение, то судьба может оставлять эти отношения (поскольку в глубине души эти два человека хотят быть вместе, и привязаны таким желанием друг к другу), но делать их очень напряженными и беспокойными. Здесь обычно говорят, что партнеры не  живут вместе и не отказываются от этих отношений, а как бы просто “мучают друг друга”. Причина таких отношений – эгоизм, привязанность. Кстати, Татьяна, именно такая привязанность является причиной различных снов у обоих партнеров. 

Таким образом, мы видим какие-то отношения, странные и сложные, однако эти отношения всего лишь следствие череды событий, берущих, начало где-то далеко в прошлых жизнях. Кстати сказать, такие отношения могут являться некоторым подобием кандалов – не сбросить их и не убежать с ними. Это сила привязанности. Какой – то тупик? Да, до тех пор, пока человек не обретет знание о законах этого мира и не начнет менять свою жизнь. Привязанность в этом мире к кому – то или чему – то, огромная сила, которая может  “ волочить”  живое существо  из жизни в жизнь и даже вплоть до животной формы жизни. 


Поэтому, в этом мире привязанность – это реальная большая опасность. Есть на эту тему замечательный пример, то, как ловят обезьян. В ящик кладут апельсин и делают отверстие, чтобы обезьяна могла просунуть руку и взять апельсин. Но отверстие такое, что рука с апельсином выйти уже не сможет. И вот такая глупая обезьянка хватает фрукт и не может его и не бросить и не вытащить руку. И она сидит так, пока не подойдет охотник и не схватит ее. 

Подобно этому страдает и человек. Он привязывается к какому – то объекту  терзается еще и не одну жизнь. Конечно, он пытается как – то украсить это чувство привязанности. Он говорит о патриотизме, о любви, о долге и даже создает целую культуру или философию, но в действительности  все это просто механизм привязанности, приносящий бесконечные страдания и боль. Однако Ведические знания очень ясно объясняют нам, что в этом мире ненужно ни к чему развивать привязанность!  Не хватайте здесь ничего! Не вожделейте!  Не пытайтесь чем-то здесь завладеть! Это не ваше! Как на выставках пишут: “Руками не трогать!“ Почему? Потому, что, если человек почувствует привязанность и попытается завладеть чем-либо, то страдания неминуемо придут в его жизнь!

Что же делать и каков ответ на Ваш вопрос Татьяна? Если этот  феномен ваших отношений  беспокоит Вас, то Вам необходимо принять духовное знание. Истина  раскрывается в  книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Бхагавад Гита 15. 2-3-4. Объясняет, что этот мир – сплетение гун природы, объекты чувств, кармической деятельности и т. д. Он подобен баньяновому дереву, которое разрастается так, что невозможно понять, где начало и куда все это идет! Что же рекомендует здесь в этой ситуации Бхагавад Гита? Там же читаем – “ Истинную форму этого дерева невозможно увидеть в материальном мире. Никто не знает, где его конец, где начало и где основание. Но, вооружившись топором отрешенности, мы должны разом срубить это дерево, пустившее глубокие корни. Затем нужно найти то место, откуда мы уже никогда не вернемся в материальный мир, и предаться Верховному Господу, стоящему у истоков всего сущего….. “ 

Вот фрагменты комментария Шрилы Прабхупады: ” ….. привязанность  к чувственным наслаждениям и господству над материальной природой очень сильна. Поэтому мы должны учиться отрешенности, слушая тех, кто обладает подлинным знанием….  “  И далее:  “Таким образом, чтобы перестать блуждать по ветвям могучего баньянового дерева материальной жизни, нужно предаться Кришне, а как только человек предастся Кришне, он естественным образом избавится от привязанности к этому материальному миру“.

Итак, Татьяна, подводя итог всему сказанному, можно обозначить такой ответ:
- ваши отношения – это результат привязанности, соединившей ваши судьбы скорее всего  еще в прошлых жизнях.
- привязанность к кому- либо или к чему- либо в этом мире является причиной страданий  и  подобна кандалам
- эти ваши отношения могут видеться как феномен только до того момента, как Вы обретете истинное знание.
- все эти знание содержатся в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады.
- эти знания позволяют в процессе духовной практики преданного служения избавиться от всех материальных привязанностей и обрести любовь и духовные привязанности.
- так душа освобождается от привязанности к этому миру и возвращается в обитель Господа – в духовный мир, в котором нет места страданиям и тревогам.

Татьяна, еще хочу добавить, что эти ваши отношения с парнем могут трансформироваться в серьезные и реальные отношения. Да, это возможно, но для того, чтобы это между вами произошло, вы оба должны измениться и стать  другими людьми. Если вы хотите изменить свою жизнь – вы должны оба изменить себя, стать другими. И тогда, когда вы изменитесь, то судьба предоставит вам обоим совершенно новые и лучшие возможности для ваших отношений!

Татьяна, надеюсь, что я ответил на Ваш вопрос.
Желаю Вам счастья и успеха на Вашем духовном пути!

----------

